# Nirvana Tour: Dropper mit Offset



## Jack81 (25. November 2020)

Hallo.
Ich überlege, mir ein Ghost Nirvana Tour zuzulegen. Dafür bräuchte ich dann auch einen Dropper, 34.9 mm Durchmesser mit 20-30 mm Offset zur internen Kabelverlegung  und natürlich möglichst preiswert. Bei 48,9 cm Sitzrohr und 92 cm Innenbeinlänge vermutlich mit 15-17 cm Auszug. Habt ihr da Tipps?


----------



## Orby (29. November 2020)

Gibt auch Reduzierhülsen von 31.6 auf 34.9. Somit bist bei der Auswahl etwas freier falls was brauchbares findest








						CANE CREEK Reduzierhülse Sattelstützen Shim | 34,9 auf 31,6 mm, 10,50 €
					

CANE CREEK Reduzierhülse Sattelstützen Shim | 34,9 auf 31,6 mm Die Adapterhülse besticht durch ihre saubere Optik und hochwertige Verarbeitung  Aus Aluminiu




					r2-bike.com
				




Edit: auf die schnelle mit 20mm Versatz aber nur 125mm gefunden








						E TENi Integra Remote Vario-Sattelstütze
					

Bei der E TENi Integra wird die gleiche Sattelaufnahme und Kartusche wie bei der normalen E Ten verwendet, jedoch wurde die Kabelschnittstelle an die Unterseite der Sattelstütze positioniert, damit die Sattelstütze an Rahmen...




					www.bike-discount.de
				




@sebhunter du hast doch mal eine bekommen wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack81 (29. November 2020)

Danke Dir. Haben die Hülsen Nachteile?

Ansonsten gibt es von Limotec entsprechende Dropper in 34.9 (Dank an @sebhunter für den Tipp.)


----------



## sebhunter (2. Dezember 2020)

Orby schrieb:


> Edit: auf die schnelle mit 20mm Versatz aber nur 125mm gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Limotec gebraucht, die e-Teni hatte ich auch mal kommen lassen, ist für den Preis echt gut wenn 125 reichen.

Die Limotec bekommt man auch hier: https://limotecebikelounge.business.site/?utm_source=gmb&utm_medium=referral
Die haben mir auf Anfrage mitgeteilt, dass sie die DP07 (ist die mit 30mm Offset und 34,9mm) besorgen können.


----------



## Jack81 (2. Dezember 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Die Limotec bekommt man auch hier: https://limotecebikelounge.business.site/?utm_source=gmb&utm_medium=referral
> Die haben mir auf Anfrage mitgeteilt, dass sie die DP07 (ist die mit 30mm Offset und 34,9mm) besorgen können.



Ja, Limotec lässt die DP07 mit den von Dir genannten Maßen (wohl für andere Räder) herstellen und man kann sie direkt über die Firma beziehen. Sehr netter Kontakt.


----------



## sebhunter (2. Dezember 2020)

Jack81 schrieb:


> Ja, Limotec lässt die DP07 mit den von Dir genannten Maßen (wohl für andere Räder) herstellen und man kann sie direkt über die Firma beziehen. Sehr netter Kontakt.


Im Riot Prototyp war die drin, und Bulls hat die in den E-Fullys.





Hast Du ne Preisregion, was die für die DP07 verlangen?


----------



## Jack81 (8. Dezember 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Hast Du ne Preisregion, was die für die DP07 verlangen?


179 €


----------



## sebhunter (8. Dezember 2020)

Jack81 schrieb:


> 179 €


danke, das ist ein sehr fairer Preis👍


----------



## Jack81 (12. Dezember 2020)

Laut Hersteller ist die DP07 für Sitzwinkel von 70 bis 73 ° geeignet. Das Nirvana Tour hat einen Sitzwinkel von 74 °. Könnte das ein Problem mit der Sattelneigung geben ist oder betrifft das die Statik?

Du hast die Stütze doch bei Dir montiert, @sebhunter. Das scheint aber problemlos zu sein, oder?


----------



## sebhunter (12. Dezember 2020)

Jack81 schrieb:


> Laut Hersteller ist die DP07 für Sitzwinkel von 70 bis 73 ° geeignet. Das Nirvana Tour hat einen Sitzwinkel von 74 °. Könnte das ein Problem mit der Sattelneigung geben ist oder betrifft das die Statik?
> 
> Du hast die Stütze doch bei Dir montiert, @sebhunter. Das scheint aber problemlos zu sein, oder?


wegen der Statik kann ich mir diese Empfehlung nicht vorstellen, hier wäre ja je steiler desto besser. Auch bezüglich der Funktion sollte steiler besser sein.
Meine DP07 funktioniert ohne Probleme am Nirvana.


----------



## Jack81 (12. Dezember 2020)

Ja, das mit der Statik ist unwahrscheinlich. Eher, dass man ggf. den Sattel nicht mehr horizontal ausrichten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack81 (13. Dezember 2020)

Wie bekommt man denn die Zughülle vom Sitzrohr um die Ecke ins Unterrohr und dort aus der ovalen Öffnung heraus (unter der Verkleidung) - und das ohne Knick?


----------



## sebhunter (13. Dezember 2020)

Jack81 schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man denn die Zughülle vom Sitzrohr um die Ecke ins Unterrohr und dort aus der ovalen Öffnung heraus (unter der Verkleidung) - und das ohne Knick?


ganz einfach: du fädelst erst den Innenzug ein, und dann den Außenzug in Richtung Sattel darüber. Andere Richting geht auch, ist aber wegen dem Knick etwas schwieriger.


----------



## Jack81 (13. Dezember 2020)

Danke Dir für den Tipp. Der Zug flutscht ja sehr leicht um die Ecken - hätte ich nicht gedacht. Und die Hülle lässt sich dann natürlich wesentlich besser schieben, wenn der Zug als Führung schon verlegt ist!

Da ich den Hebel schon angebracht und damit das Lenker seitige Ende des Zuges befestigt hatte, musste ich die Hülle vom Sattel her einfädeln. Das war im Übergang Sitzrohr/Unterrohr etwas frickelig, hat aber funktioniert.

Für die nächste Verlegung eines Bowdenzugs was gelernt...


----------



## Uhrliburli (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo liebe Leute,
Habe letzten Herbst auch ein Nirvana Essential in XL auf eure Empfehlung gekauft.
Bin dann mit meiner Freundin (Cube Attention) eine 320km Tour von Passau nach Wien gefahren. War wenn man vom Rennrad kommt und dann praktisch nur mehr halb so schnell fahren kann eine Umstellung aber wirklich eine schöne Tour!
Nichts desto trotz bin ich jetzt auch auf der Suche nach einem Dropper Post mit Seatback weil meine Sattelstütze wieder zerkratzt ist. Irgendwo in meinem Rahmen ist ein Grat und dieser hat mir schon die zweite Sattelstütze zerkratzt. Abgesehen davon muss ich meinen Sattel im runterstellen wenn wir beide Räder am Radträger mitnehmen. Geht sich mit dem Lenker meiner Freundin nicht aus. Suche auch eine günstige Dropper Post (Seatback) mit innenverlegten Zügen. Hab ein XL und 88cm Innenbeinlänge...ka was da passt.
Soll in erster Linie günstig sein...vl tausch ich die Kurbel irgendwann noch gehen eine SLX dann wäre alles SLX bis auf die Bremsen.
Lg Kurt


----------



## Neugravler (25. Februar 2021)

Noch als Info bevor du die falsche Kurbel bestellst. Eine Boost falsche Kurbel sorgt für einen extremen Kettenschräglauf. Bestellt die non Boost.

Edit: Kauft keine 8120 oder vergleichbar.


----------



## robzo (26. Februar 2021)

Neugravler schrieb:


> Noch als Info bevor du die falsche Kurbel bestellt. Eine Boost Kurbel sorgt für einen extremen Kettenschräglauf. Bestellt die non Boost.


Hat das Rad hinten nicht Boost? Muss dann nicht eine Boost-Kurbel dran? Welchen Sinn sollte diese sonst haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebhunter (26. Februar 2021)

Neugravler schrieb:


> Noch als Info bevor du die falsche Kurbel bestellt. Eine Boost Kurbel sorgt für einen extremen Kettenschräglauf. Bestellt die non Boost.


Du meintest wohl eher Super Boost?


robzo schrieb:


> Hat das Rad hinten nicht Boost? Muss dann nicht eine Boost-Kurbel dran? Welchen Sinn sollte diese sonst haben?


doch hat hinten schon Boost...wenn man hier aber ne SuperBoost Kurbel, so wie ich, einbaut dann wird der Schräglauf etwas höher...mich und die Schaltung störts nicht...man sieht das aber schon im 1. und 2. Gang...


----------



## Neugravler (26. Februar 2021)

Gelöscht


----------



## Neugravler (26. Februar 2021)

Das ist der Schräglauf bei Boost. Das kann so nicht gewollt sein. Selbst die Non Boost hat ne
größere Kettenlinie als die Samox 52mm vs. 50mm.

Ich habe einen Non-Boost-Kurbel bestellt. Leider wurde der Versand verzögert, sonst könnte ich bereits berichten.

BTW: Falls jemand ne Boost Kurbel 170mm XT sucht, sind sonst überall ausverkauft.


----------



## robzo (26. Februar 2021)

Und das ist tatsächlich die XT Kurbel für die 148 mm Einbaubreite? Die für 157 mm passt da wohl auch, hätte aber eine andere Kettenlinie.


----------



## Neugravler (26. Februar 2021)

Ich weiß nicht was du meinst...

Es gibt folgende XT 1-Fach Kurbeln im Programm: FC-M8100, FC-M8120 und FC-M8130. Das sind in gleicher Reihenfolge Non-Boost, Boost und Super Boost. 

In der Packung lagen Spacer, welche verbaut werden mussten, daher scheint die Kurbel tatsächlich auch für breitere Gehäuse zu passen. Aber dass eine Kurbel für schmalere Gehäusebreiten existiert, davon habe ich noch nichts gehört. (was aber nicht heißt, dass es die nicht geben könnte ;-))


----------



## sebhunter (26. Februar 2021)

Neugravler schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du meinst...
> 
> Es gibt folgende XT 1-Fach Kurbeln im Programm: FC-M8100, FC-M8120 und FC-M8130. Das sind in gleicher Reihenfolge Non-Boost, Boost und Super Boost.
> 
> In der Packung lagen Spacer, welche verbaut werden mussten, daher scheint die Kurbel tatsächlich auch für breitere Gehäuse zu passen. Aber dass eine Kurbel für schmalere Gehäusebreiten existiert, davon habe ich noch nichts gehört. (was aber nicht heißt, dass es die nicht geben könnte ;-))


Und welche hast Du jetzt da drinnen?

Eine Ergänzung noch: die FC-M8100 ist für NonBoot (142) und Boost (148) Kettenlinie 52mm, die 8120 nur für 148, Kettenlinie 55mm.


----------



## Neugravler (26. Februar 2021)

Nicht ganz. Die 8120 ist die Boost und die 8130 die Super Boost. 
Ich hab die 8120 mit der 55er Kettenlinie. Die 8130 hat 56,5 Kettenlinie. Nur die 8100 hat die 52er Kettenlinie.


----------



## Neugravler (26. Februar 2021)

Lt. Homepage Shimano wird nur bei der Super Boost (8130) die Einbaubreite 157mm angegeben.


----------



## robzo (26. Februar 2021)

Von Boost ist bei den Kurbeln von Shimano nicht die Rede (bei Sram schon). Da geht es um die Kettenlinie.

Die FC-M8120-1 hat einen Q-Faktor von 178 und Kettenlinie 55 mm.









						DEORE XT HOLLOWTECH II MTB-Kurbelgarnitur 178 mm Q-Faktor 1x12-fach | SHIMANO BIKE-DEUTSCHLAND
					






					bike.shimano.com
				




Die FC-M8100-1 hat einen Q-Faktor von 172 und 52 mm Kettenlinie.









						SHIMANO DEORE XT HOLLOWTECH II MTB-Kurbelgarnitur 172 mm Q-Faktor 1x12-fach | SHIMANO BIKE-DEUTSCHLAND
					

Die SHIMANO DEORE XT FC-M8100-1 Kurbel ist komplett neu konstruiert und verfügt über direkt montierte Kettenblätter, spezielle Zahnprofile für besseren Halt der Kette und einen Q-Faktor von 172 mm.




					bike.shimano.com
				





Dann gibt es noch die FC-M8130-1 mit Q-Faktor 181 und 56 mm Kettenlinien. Sie ist für Rahmen mit 157 statt 148 mm Einbaubreite (bei der Deore kann diese Variante auch bei 148 mm verbaut werden, evtl. auch bei XT?).









						SHIMANO DEORE XT HOLLOWTECH II MTB-Kurbelgarnitur 181 mm Q-Faktor 1x12-fach | SHIMANO BIKE-DEUTSCHLAND
					

Die SHIMANO DEORE XT FC-M8130-1 Kurbel ist komplett neu konstruiert und verfügt über direkt montierte Kettenblätter, spezielle Zahnprofile für besseren Halt der Kette und einen Q-Faktor von 181 mm.




					bike.shimano.com
				





Je nachdem welche Kurbel Du tatsächlich verbaut hast passt dann die eigentlich vorgesehene Kettenlinie nicht. Z.B. 55 mm statt der normalen 52mm bedingt größeren  Schräglauf.


----------



## r4n (26. Februar 2021)

Es wird tatsächlich so, dass 8m anderen Nirvana Thread normalerweise die Boost Kurbeln empfohlen werden und dann nimmt man die Boost, also 8120 oder 6120 bei Deore. 
Die Kettenlinie ist aber laut Ghost nur 50mm bei der Samox Kurbel. Somit ist dann die 8100 oder 6100 richtig, wobei diese immernoch 52mm Kettenlinie hat. 
Meiner Meinung nach macht das die Samox so dermaßen Fehl am Platz. Hätten Ghost entweder komplett XT oder zumindest eine Shimano Deore Kurbel verwendet, wäre es eine runde Sache. Aber so muss ich sagen, die Stelle am Bike ist Pfusch. Ok, die einzige Schwachstelle und man kann es gegen Geld beheben... trotzdem nicht schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neugravler (26. Februar 2021)

Das war wahrscheinlich auch der Grund warum ich mich nicht an der Kettenlinie orientiert habe.

Egal. In dem Fall war ich fehlinformiert bzw. habe missinterpretiert. Die Kurbel für die 52er Kettenlinie (8100) ist auf dem Weg zu mir.

Allerdings verschiebt diese die Kettenlinie auch nur um 3mm zum Rahmen hin...


----------



## Neugravler (26. Februar 2021)

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die Aufklärung @robzo und @r4n

Jetzt bin ich wieder ein klein bisschen schlauer 😎


----------



## r4n (26. Februar 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Von Boost ist bei den Kurbeln von Shimano nicht die Rede (bei Sram schon).


Aber korelliert das nicht mit der angegebenen Einbaubreite hinten z.B. 148 mm für Boost? So ist es zB bei Bike Components angegeben.


----------



## robzo (26. Februar 2021)

r4n schrieb:


> Aber korelliert das nicht mit der angegebenen Einbaubreite hinten z.B. 148 mm für Boost? So ist es zB bei Bike Components angegeben.


Meine Aussage bezog sich nur auf den Ausgangspost hier in dem gesagt wurde, keine Boost-Kurbel zu kaufen. Das ist ja so nicht korrekt, da Shimano die Kurbeln nach Kettenlinie und Einbaubreite einordnet. Wenn nun jemand weiß, dass er Boost hat und nach einer Boost-Kurbel von Shimano sucht, ist das etwas irreführend. Entscheidend ist die Kettenlinie und welchen Q-Faktor man braucht. Dazu die Einbaubreite. Wobei die 8130 für 157 mm auch mit 148 mm Einbaubreite kompatibel ist.


----------



## Complicated (1. April 2021)

Servus.... Kann es sein das es die limotec dp07 nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt. Kann die nirgends finden.
Ich Suche für mein Ghost Nirvana Tour eine Vario mit minimum 20mm Offset, besser 30mm.... bis 200€... Aber irgendwie finde ich nichts. 20mm sind schon schwer, aber 30mm Offset -> Irgendwas mache ich bei der Suche falsch.


----------



## sebhunter (1. April 2021)

Complicated2021 schrieb:


> Servus.... Kann es sein das es die limotec dp07 nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt. Kann die nirgends finden.
> Ich Suche für mein Ghost Nirvana Tour eine Vario mit minimum 20mm Offset, besser 30mm.... bis 200€... Aber irgendwie finde ich nichts. 20mm sind schon schwer, aber 30mm Offset -> Irgendwas mache ich bei der Suche falsch.Anhang anzeigen 1240780








						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




bei denen anfragen, du brauchst wohl das Modell mit 125mm.


----------



## shadow-soldier (20. April 2021)

Habe bei Limotec die DP-07 angefragt. Entgegen der Aussage von @sebhunter hat sie wohl nur 25mm Offset und das ist wohl schon immer so. Auch wurde die Stütze überarbeitet. Das neue Modell trägt die Bezeichnung A1M und kostet 189€. Sie ist aktuell in beiden Längen vorrätig.


----------



## sebhunter (20. April 2021)

shadow-soldier schrieb:


> Habe bei Limotec die DP-07 angefragt. Entgegen der Aussage von @sebhunter hat sie wohl nur 25mm Offset und das ist wohl schon immer so. Auch wurde die Stütze überarbeitet. Das neue Modell trägt die Bezeichnung A1M und kostet 189€. Sie ist aktuell in beiden Längen vorrätig.


Hm, diese Angabe hat mich auch gewundert, daher hab´ ich den Offset damals extra gemessen von meiner DP07, und das waren 30mm von Mitte Sattelrohr bis Mitte Sattelstütze.

Wenn´s andere Realmessungen gibt gerne hier reinstellen.

Schon rein optisch sind das aber keine 25mm...vergleich mal den Sattelrohrdurchmesser mit dem Offset der hat 34,x mm. 😉




Und sollten es wirklich nur 25mm, ist auch gut, weil eh wurscht...hauptsache Offset


----------



## shadow-soldier (20. April 2021)

War keinesfalls "böse" gemeint! Ich habe meine leider noch nicht erhalten, messe dann aber Mal nach. 5mm hin oder her, sehe ich wie du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Complicated (20. April 2021)

Ich hatte mit Limotec Kontakt aufgenommen und diese haben mir die 150er empfohlen gehabt..

Diese kam innerhalb von 2 Tagen an! Also schon mal ein großes Lob...
Leider ist die DP-07 A1M 150 kein Leichtgewicht (Bild). Teller selbstverständlich genullt. Die Sattelstütze bringt 756g auf die Waage, mit Bautenzug und Hebel sinds dann wohl etwa 800g.

Stört mich persönlich jetzt nicht unbedingt, da ich erstmal etwa 10-15 KG Körperschmalz zu reduzieren habe, bevor ich 100te Euros ins Bike stecke um Gramm-Ersparnisse zu erkaufen  

Eine Sache die man unbedingt beachten muss:
Unten an der Stange sind es etwa 3cm welche die Stütze an Platz benötigt... Und oben der Kopf sind dann auch noch mal etwa 3cm... Kommt also auf den Hub drauf. Somit ist die Gesamthöhe im verbauten und niedrigsten Zustand bei mir etwa 21,5 cm gewesen.

Leider war mir das dann etwa 1,5 bis 2 cm zu hoch. Ich habe die Stütze daher heute zurück geschickt und bekomme die 125er Stütze als Ersatz.

Auch hier war der Service von Limotec sehr schnell und unkompliziert.

Alle Maßangaben mit sehr viel Pi-Mal-Daumen und einer Flasche Bier definiert  Also nicht zu genau nehmen


----------



## Terentius (20. April 2021)

Falls noch jemand eine längere Stütze sucht, hier ging es bisher nur um die 125mm und die 150mm Variante, es gibt aber auch noch zusätzlich die Am1 mit 170mm


----------



## shadow-soldier (20. April 2021)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Produktübersicht von Limotec?


----------



## sebhunter (20. April 2021)

shadow-soldier schrieb:


> War keinesfalls "böse" gemeint! Ich habe meine leider noch nicht erhalten, messe dann aber Mal nach. 5mm hin oder her, sehe ich wie du.


Alles gut   ...wäre aber tatsächlich hilfreich wenn das noch mal jemand misst...sonst erzähl ich weiter daß die 30mm Offset hat 😉


Complicated2021 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit Limotec Kontakt aufgenommen und diese haben mir die 150er empfohlen gehabt..
> 
> Diese kam innerhalb von 2 Tagen an! Also schon mal ein großes Lob...
> Leider ist die DP-07 A1M 150 kein Leichtgewicht (Bild). Teller selbstverständlich genullt. Die Sattelstütze bringt 756g auf die Waage, mit Bautenzug und Hebel sinds dann wohl etwa 800g.
> ...


Cooler Service, 800g ist jetzt nicht so schwer für nen 34,6 mm Dropper, ist eher Durschschnitt. 

Meß doch mal bei Gelegenheit den Offset!


----------



## surversilver (20. April 2021)

Limotec war so nett mir ein Datenblatt zu senden.


----------



## Complicated (30. April 2021)

So, meld mich noch mal zurück.
Die 150er Limotec war mir ja zu groß. Kontaktaufnahme ging reibungslos.
Da Bowdenzug und Hebel schon verbaut waren haben wir uns darauf geeinigt das ich nur die Stütze zurück schicke und die dann die 125er losschicken wenn mein Paket da ist. Gesagt - Getan.
Versendet und am 4ten Tag war die neue Stütze da... Also vom Service her war bislang echt alles top.

Heute bin ich erst dazu gekommen diese dann einzubauen. Eine kleine Probefahrt habe ich nun gemacht und funktioniert alles perfekt! Langzeittest bleibt natürlich noch abzuwarten.

Wo ich schon mal dran war habe ich auch gleich die Reifen gewechselt... Die Maxxis Ardent wurden abgeworfen und gegen Schwalbe Magic Mary und Big Betty getauscht. Beide in 2,6" auf Tubeless und bei der ersten Probefahrt mit 1,3 Bar... Hat sich verdammt stark angefühlt auf dem sehr Schlammigen Home-Trail-Downhill...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shadow-soldier (1. Mai 2021)

Zögere immer noch, meine Stütze von Limotec zu bestellen, seit ich oben von der 170mm gelesen habe. Nach Rückfrage bei Limotec hat diese aber mindestens 6-8 Wochen Lieferzeit...
Die 170er würde ziemlich genau passen, knapp 1cm Auszug aus dem Rahmen, wenn man den Ring mit 3cm annimmt. Die 150er reicht sicher auch. Habe an meinem mittlerweile zweiten Bike auch nur eine 150er. Aber da beide im Preis identisch sind zögere ich doch etwas.  Aber die 8 Wochen Lieferzeit sind halt irgendwie doch ein Killer Argument...


----------



## Complicated (1. Mai 2021)

shadow-soldier schrieb:


> Zögere immer noch, meine Stütze von Limotec zu bestellen, seit ich oben von der 170mm gelesen habe. Nach Rückfrage bei Limotec hat diese aber mindestens 6-8 Wochen Lieferzeit...
> Die 170er würde ziemlich genau passen, knapp 1cm Auszug aus dem Rahmen, wenn man den Ring mit 3cm annimmt. Die 150er reicht sicher auch. Habe an meinem mittlerweile zweiten Bike auch nur eine 150er. Aber da beide im Preis identisch sind zögere ich doch etwas.  Aber die 8 Wochen Lieferzeit sind halt irgendwie doch ein Killer Argument...


Denk dran: Es sind 2x3cm... Unten der Ring und oben der Versatz sind bei den 170mm Hub noch drauf zu rechnen. Also hat die Stütze insgesamt 23 cm.

Das war der Grund weshalb mir die 150er Variante dann 1cm zu hoch war und ich auf die 125er wechseln musste. Am besten mal den Zollstock so anlegen wie ich es weiter oben auf dem Bild gemacht habe. Vom Rahmen bis zum Sattel waren es bei mir exakt 20cm... die 150er hatte leider 21cm


----------



## shadow-soldier (1. Mai 2021)

Aktuell habe ich vom Rahmen bis zur Schiene des Sattels 23,5cm im XL Nirvana. Hätte also knapp gepasst. Aber ich denke, ich werde nun die 150er bestellen.


----------



## shadow-soldier (8. Mai 2021)

Habe die 150er nun montiert, musste sie 5cm heraus ziehen. Aber selbst mit der 150er ist pedalieren nur noch schwer möglich und "Sattelfreiheit" ist nun mehr als genug da. Von daher passt es.

Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass der Dropper leichtes Spiel entlang der X-Achse und ebenfalls bei Rotation entlang der Y-Achse aufweist.
Es ist jetzt nicht übermäßig, eben gerade so viel, das es mit der Hand wahrnehmbar ist. Eventuell bin ich auch einfach zu sensibel. Mein anderer Dropper ist einfach nur fest. 

Wie ist das bei euch so?

Der Hebel ist mir auch im weg...
Werde mir so einem Shimano I-Spec Hebel holen.


----------



## X-Trailer (5. November 2021)

Hab mir heute ebenfalls die Limotec Stütze montiert (A1M / 150 mm - das Nirvana ist L).
Alles problemlos, das leichte Spiel hab ich auch, merkt aber beim Fahren gar nicht.
Kostet inzwischen 199,— 
Erster Eindruck passt soweit, wirkt von der gefühlten Qualität soweit in Ordnung. Jetzt schauen wir mal wie lange sie‘s tut…


----------



## X-Trailer (15. November 2021)

Der Vollständigkeit halber:
Habe mir noch diese Plastikdurchführung für den Bowdenzug (Teilenummer FROT0074 bei Ghost) bei meinem Händler bestellt (0,50 €) und in die Öffnung am Rahmen eingesetzt.
Durch die geschlitzte Ausführung geht das auch nachträglich (wie bei mir) ohne erneutes Einfädeln. Um den Bowdenzug herum legen und in die Öffnung drücken - fertig.







Hab’s gerne soweit möglich perfekt.


----------

